# help having FET and lining scan says linig too thin what can I do?



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi
I am looking for some advice please.  My womb lining is too thin and I am worried about tx being cancelled again.   I had my first icsi in the summer and got OHSS so no et for me  - was devastated. 
Have been waiting to start FET and was due for et on 21st Dec but lining scan said womb lining very thin - dr didnt say how thin.   
They have increased my dose of progynova, but was just wondering if anyoone had any other suggestions as to what else i could do at home??
Any help greatly appreciated 
Thanks,
Pat
xxx


----------



## theodora (Dec 14, 2010)

I had this same problem for a FET I am going to do on the 22nd, I really thought we were going to cancel because it was taking so long & one can only be on estrogen for so long, & it was already a month!

I use estradiol 2 mg pills, & we'd started with 2/day orally. After 10 days my lining was only @ 3.8, so we switched to 2/day orally + 1/day vaginally. After another week we'd only hit 5mm, so we switched to 1/day oral + 2/day vaginal, & it grew up to 8mm finally -- but after 31 days. So the trick could be just to find what your body responds to. In my case, I need the estrogen as suppositories! 

I did 1 other FET, & that time it took 21 days to get to 7 mm doing a similar ramp-up, so the doc should've remembered.

I hope your doc is flexible on the FET date. Unless the lining is otherwise not looking good, you should be able to keep taking pills for longer than the usual time. I am jealous of ladies you can do this really fast, I guess I cannot.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Theodora I suppose I will just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings. The only prob is my clinic don't tun any procedures during x mas period don't know if they would keep me onthis level on meds for that long


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

patbaz what does are u taking of progynova? u should be on 3 a day really so if ur not start on 3 a day its what i was on and still am.

good luck with ur scan   its a nic 8mm

lisa
xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks lisa. I was on 3 prgynova a day and I am now on 4 since friday so I am hoping that will make the difference
pat
xx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hi ya hun just wanted to wish u gd luck x i had the same prob and they kept upping my progynova and i am now on 6 tabs a day x my linning has finally got there and i should be going for FET on wednesday 22nd dec if my embies survive the thaw as i only have 2 frozen x i have been on progynova for 3wks now so i am sure your clinic could keep u on it until the new yr if they had 2 x

theodora gd luck for wednesday, hope we r both pupo on wednesday x


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

sorry hun 4got 2 say someone told me that pinapple, brazil nuts and protein all help to thicken the linning so u could try that?


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks just a mum that gives me a little hope. Will let you know how I go this morning! And good luck for Wednesday 
Pat
xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Hi All

WooHoo! lining at 10.2 this morning   
thanks fro all the help and    
All set for et now on Wednesday  
Just      that my little snowbabies survive the thaw.

Pat
xxx


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

gd luck for wednesday hun, thats me , u and theodora due for FET on wednesday hopefully we all get to be pupo! x


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

i am just so relieved!!  thanks for the advice.  Do you know what time you are having et at?  I have to ring on wed morning to see if my little embies have survived the thaw


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

hi hun im not sure yet either my hospital will call me at some point on weds morning to let me know if they survived thethaw and if they have they will give me a time in the afternoon 2 go in i think x fingers crossed! we should know within 48hrs x


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

congrats pat xxxxx fingers crossed for the 2WW xxxx

SAM-good luck also, thinking of you both


----------



## still a mum (Jul 31, 2010)

thx keeley how u been hun? u feeling christmasy yet?


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i am now, finally! presents all wrapped up and tree looks lush, pic on **.

looking forward to good food and drink and then back to work boxing day    hope to start TX again in april but think it may be to soon. me and DP need some "us" time or i'm scared this next one will push us over the edge   . would rather have him then a baby.


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Omg keeley huni how you doing?  It's lovely to hear from you . I am sorry to see fet didn't work for you but I know you have quite a few embies for next time babe!!
Take care 
Pat
xxx


----------



## keeley ;-) (Jan 13, 2010)

i only have 3 hon    the 3 that they thawed all cleaved late if at all so i think they are of very poor quality but i have no choice but to use them and its NHS. still i know the next one its just a because i have to TX and nothing will come of it, doubt i will even get to 2WW. dont mind at all as i would rather have no 2ww then one with bad embies that would prob die in a day or 2 if you know what i mean.

i have been cheking up on you chick and i'm please to see you are going again    hope your well x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

patbaz so pleased ur lining got there,   ur frosties thaw well and u will be pupo come wednesday

keeyley how u doing hun? april is  a nice tim eof year to start again, good luck xx

lisa
xxx


----------

